# Day 2...Help needed already!



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi there,
We brought our american spoodle pup home yesterday for the first time, she is absolutely gorgeous, however I'm in need of help and advice already!! 

We're English but currently live in Australia in a town house and whilst we don't have a garden, live 1 street away from the beach, however until she has her second vaccinations in 3 weeks time, we are trying to crate train her with puppy pads. I also work part time, so `i need to be able to train her to be on her own 3 days a week.

I've been reading Ian Dunbars book on puppy training and thought given his advice i would be on the right track, but it just doesn't seem to be happening that way. I've been putting her in her crate for an hour then taking her out and encouraging her to go wee by standing by the puppy pad, but all she does is lie down next to the pad. I stay for 5 mins, still encouraging her but to no avail. So I put her back in her crate, and even with her food and stuffed kongs she doesn't want to go in.

She does have a play pen attached to her crate that i let her run around in last night when we went to bed as I couldn't get her to go to the toilet before bed. She woke us at 3am crying and had used the pad to wee, but had pooped in the play pen off the pad. I then put her back in her crate where she slept until 7am this morning, then after 15mins of playing went for a wee and poop on her pad. So i know she understands where she needs to go, I'm just unsure of the schedule and what to do if she doesn't go. 

Her crate is also in her room, on the ground floor, so when she's in it she is away from me, as the lounge is on the first floor. again i'm worried she will associate the crate with being on her own, but when I bought the crate up earlier and placed her in it she cried and cried, when she is down stairs she does settle herself after a few minutes.

I know i may be worrying too much about this but I've read the first few days are vital and really want to get her in the right routine.

Any advice and help would be greatly received,

Yours,
Jenni xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Neither of mine ever took to puppy pads. They both shredded them instantly in disgust! She is still very tiny so will want you company all the time at the moment. When you go to work someone should take her out after four hours max for a walk, a pee and some playtime.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like she is doing just fine. She is still learning but if she is using the pad sometimes she obviously knows what it is for. Make sure to make a fuss of her and give her a little treat when she uses the mat (tiny bit of cheese, ham, puppy treat or hot dog - half a fingernail size) and have a consistent word like wee or poo which she will then learn. I can now say to Lola (9.5 months) 'wee wee' and she will do it straight away. If she has an accident take her to her puppy pad but don't shout at her otherwise she could worry about doing a wee in front of you, even if she is on her pad. Also, spend time in the room with her whilst she is in the crate sometimes, it will help her relax. I also used to treat Lola whenever I put her in her crate. I believe that consistency and routine is key, if she thinks she can get away with something once, she will try again (ie. crying to be let out her crate). She is quite young to be left for long periods on her own, I found at the start Lola couldn't go more than two hours. Good luck with it all, I would love to see some pics x


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank-you both, I woke her at 2.30am this morning and she used her puppy pad within about 15mins, then went back off to sleep until 6.30, with very little crying.
She's been and had her puppy check up at the vet who was very reassuring. I've been doing as you suggested mixing up the time in her crate with me and on her own and she seems to be settling quicker and quicker.
Thank-you so much for your advice!

x jenni


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad it is all going well x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing really well.


----------

